# Edisto Beach State park fishing



## bdrape

Will be coming down to the State Park in late July with the family and wanted some advice on both surf fishing and creek (there is a creek that runs through the state park), fishing. Also any other fishing opportunities ie: party boats, salt marsh, inlet etc. I would like to be able to prepare. I have surf rods and a selection of bass rigs, but am not sure what to bring. Also would like to know what times of day would work best. I have read as much as I can on this site to become informed, thank you in advance for any information. I am a lifelong fisherman and conservationist.

Bdrape


----------



## lazy fisherman

I was about ask the same thing. I'm coming down in late August/early September. Any especially good spots, maybe the south point of the island?


----------



## lazy fisherman

Anyone?


----------



## JFord56

Some fishing charters avail out of Edisto Watersports and at Marina off Jungle Rd. Also Ace Basin Tours.
The creek behind beach campground is Jeremy Cr. The one at Live Oak is Big Bay and is really small and shallow close to the camping area. 
In surf best to put a fishfinder rig with circle hook way out with cut bait (sand spike it)and a second rod with shrimp on a two hook bottom rig in the breakers. Jeremy Inlet on the north end can be good. Never done much on sound side of south end. Best spots on surf are off ends of groins or in a trough/deep run outs if you can find one. If you don't have a boat -best spot is the surf. At dock on Dawho and at Steamboat it's crowded and I have never done much at either. Dock at Live Oak landing can be ok but, crowded. Check out the Ace Basin Discovery Center there. 
Another good place to see is Botany Bay Plantation. Take road with same name across from black magic tree in the marsh - go to end of road and bear left. Good car tour and you can surf fish there too. Also kids can catch and release fish the ponds there.(one salt -one fresh) Good luck.


----------



## chevy55

*fish finder rig*

i know about the two hook rig, but what is the fish finder rig?


----------



## lazy fisherman

Thanks a lot for the info. Is there any way to access the north end without a boat? From Google Maps it didn't look like there was a road up to there, although it looked like there were some houses.


----------



## JFord56

Fishfinder rig is like a carolina rig except with piramid sinker and bead over the barrel swivel. They make plastic slides with clips for them to help protect the knot too. Good for a way out rig to set in a spike. Use a 4-5oz weight and circle hook and it will stay put. Just check bait now and then. If a fish picks up the bait the line slides thru the clip and weight and does not feel the sinker.

If you are at State Park ocean side - Jeremy Cr is only maybe a 1/2 mile walk north. Bring a surf cart or wagon to haul your stuff. You also can ride a bike unless high tide. No real way to get there other than the beach. The houses on Jeremy are all private and no landing to put in at unless you know someone. Botany Bay is way on up and comes up to N Edisto River. You turn into it just past George & Pink's Veg stand across from junk tree in the marsh. It has a canoe/yak throw in landing that goes out in Occelo Cr. as well as the front beach spot. There also is a small creek that come out to the beach if you go to front beach and head south for a ways. I've seen some nice catches from there.


----------



## chevy55

thanks for the info


----------

